# Water Storage in winter



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey all, I recently bought a 185 gallon water drum, it is the heavy blue plastic type. I have a couple of questions, first will these hold up to the cold in the winter?? I'm in Utah so it will be in freezing temps for a few months. Second is it ok to leave on the concrete of should I build a stand for it?, I will be storing it under our carport so it will be kinda protected.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know for sure, but here in Minnesota I see all sorts of water barrels outside all winter. I wouldn't fill it all the way to the top though.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I would think it would be okay if you leave a bung on the top open. 185 gallons would take a few days in the low teens to freeze all the way through. Worst case, wrap a few courses of fiberglass insulation around it during the coldest months.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

We (in my vocation) got many chemicals in these plastic containers. I would not put them on blocks but if they are designed for fork lifts, place the blocks there and you will be ok.

Your problem will not come when they freeze. It will be when they thaw. Water expands at 4 degrees C. Leaving the top loose might not work if the container freezes solid. What do the specs say? Find the manufacturer if they are not on the web call them.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

You could always dig a hole to put it in and cover the top with a wood crate. That will help some in my opinion


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You could use something like this to keep the tank from freezing in the coldest of times. Not unusual to see them used for livestock water tanks.

Bucket Heater Allied Precision (Stable Equipment Supplies - Heated Waterers)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How about a photo, would help us make up a good story!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I lied, I guess it is only 160 gallon, the website says to raise it off the ground but one of the reviews say the manufacture says to leave on the concrete.

160 Gallon Water Reserve


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I would insulate it and also get a heater that you can put in a cattle trough to keep it from freezing. You can even set it up for solar.. They are pretty cheap and work pretty well too. Here in Montana where it gets 40-60 below we use them and cattle can get their water every day with no problems..
There is ALWAYS a way!!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

This is what you should do:Storage Tip: For best results, store off the ground using 2 x 4” that are placed together to create a solid and level surface .


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that water in plastic containers should not be placed on concrete. It reacts with the water and makes it unfit for drinking. Whether or not this would be true for something that large, I don't know.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, I am going to make a platform for it, and look into a heater


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I wouldn't think a water heater would be necessary. I would wood it with a 2x6 redwood platform which is resistant to rot.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> I seem to remember reading somewhere that water in plastic containers should not be placed on concrete. It reacts with the water and makes it unfit for drinking. Whether or not this would be true for something that large, I don't know.


I've read the same thing. BUT what the people are talking about is such thing s as gas, oil, other chemicals spilled on the concrete that might leech into the water. The tank people I bought mine from recommend a piece of plywood for that reason and it gives you a flat surface.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I might look into seeing if I could get some of the tape used to keep pipes from freezing and wrap the barrel with it. I honestly don't know if it would get hot enough to melt the plastic barrel, it might. However the tape I'm thinking of usually come with a preset thermostatic control built in. Just plug it in and when the temperature drops to a certain point it kicks on and starts heating.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

You shouldn't need to use any outside source of heat, wrap it with straw, partially bury it, keep it on the south side of your building. This is one case where bigger is better.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have several pieces of redwood left over from building my deck last summer. I will make my platform out of that.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just a quick update, I Contacted the manufacture and they said to use either a solid wood platform, or leave it on the cement, also to leave the water about 6 inches from the top and I would be fine in the winter. I am still thinking about a heater, frozen water won't do much good when shtf.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

jeff70 said:


> Hey all, I recently bought a 185 gallon water drum, it is the heavy blue plastic type. I have a couple of questions, first will these hold up to the cold in the winter?? I'm in Utah so it will be in freezing temps for a few months. Second is it ok to leave on the concrete of should I build a stand for it?, I will be storing it under our carport so it will be kinda protected.


Depends where you store them and if your temp drops below the freezing point.

In general You will need to bury them at a depth that is below the frost line.

The depth may vary.

If storing it indoors in a heated area not a problem unless you loose heat.

The benefit you could always pump or empty the water into an open basin and have it freeze then just chip ice off and melt the ice to use.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Exposed to any long term freezing weather that tank will be one big ice cube. Get a heater to put in it and insulate it as best you can. Insulation conserves heat it does not create it and insulation alone will not keep it from freezing. To gain protection from the heat in the earth it will need to be buried at least 5 feet below the frost line. If you bury it so the top of the tank is ten feet below the ground it will stay at 55F all year long. That would make it harder to get the water into it and out of it - you would need a pump to get the water out but you wouldn't have to heat it in the winter.


----------

